# ~RacyRedheads family of LV, Fendi and Gucci items~



## RacyRedhead

I finally found the courage to show you fellow purse-a-holics my modest collection... It's not huge in any way (yet!), but I love all the pieces none the less 
 
These pictures were taken by my dear husband as a part of my Christmas present, and I just love the way he captures the precious details. I'm thrilled about the pictures, since I make a scrapbook of my purchases, and these are simply the best way to decorate it  LV bags are my number one addiction, but I own a few Gucci and Fendi pieces as well.
Unfortunately we were unable to get a group pic, but I attached several detailed pictures instead. I'd appreciate all your opinions about the collection, and I'd love to hear some suggestions about what I should be looking for next. We're off to Paris next month, and I've been thinking a black MC Noe would be a fantastic addition.
Take care ladies (and gents!)  


First I wan't to show you my LV collection.. I'll be posting new pics soon, so please come back to check them out

_My favourite pieces, all LV: The Monogram Speedy 30, the Neverfull MM, Monogram Cerises Zippy wallet and Framboise heart purse_


----------



## RacyRedhead

_A detailed pic of the Vernis heart purse (in Rose Pop color)





_


----------



## RacyRedhead




----------



## RacyRedhead

_Vernis heart with my Monogram Pochette




_


----------



## RacyRedhead

_Lime lovely! My Speedy 30, Cerises zippy wallet and the newly released Monogram Graffiti Pareo in vert





_


----------



## RacyRedhead

_The graffiti pareo, my latest baby. I love the way it looks with almost anything (including my bright red hair, which is usually a tricky combination!).





_


----------



## RacyRedhead

_A detailed pic of the wallet





_


----------



## margaritaxmix

Very pretty. Love your Neverfull and RosePop Coeur!


----------



## RacyRedhead

_My Monogram Mini Cherry Josephine with the matching agenda and the Aquarelle bandana





_


----------



## RacyRedhead

_A closeup of the set





_


----------



## RacyRedhead

_The Aquarelle bandana





_


----------



## RacyRedhead

_My only LV shoes (in Monogram Denim) with the Vernis Roxbury Drive in Pomme D'Amour. I'm obsessed with the Vernis collection, and I've been dreaming about the Vernis Alma MM... but I just can't decide which color I wan't!





_


----------



## RacyRedhead

_A closeup of the set





_


----------



## RacyRedhead




----------



## RacyRedhead

_My Monogram Tivoli PM with my Monogram MC Marilyn and the black MC bandana





_


----------



## RacyRedhead

_And a closeup of the Pastilles Chain, wich is one of my best purhases ever!






_


----------



## RacyRedhead

_...and an artistic approach towards the Tivoli zipper pull (with the reflection of my dh and his camera! )





_


----------



## RacyRedhead

_MC Marilyn with the bandana





_


----------



## RacyRedhead

_My Monogram Mini Lin Croisette Speedy with the Watercolor Speedy 35... and the Pastilles chain, again!





_


----------



## RacyRedhead

_A closeup of the Watercolor canvas





_


----------



## RacyRedhead

_My Speedy Croisette with the Pastilles chain





_


----------



## RacyRedhead

That's all my LV items so far.. I'll post the Gucci and Fendi pics tomorrow!


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you so much  Have you seen the Rose Pop Alma in a store? I've only seen pics of it at the LV website, and it just seems amazing..  



margaritaxmix said:


> Very pretty. Love your Neverfull and RosePop Coeur!


----------



## SWlife

There is nothing modest about your collection! It's a wonderfully well-thought-out representation. This thread had me smiling from ear to ear, I felt like I was enjoying a catalog.
Tell your DH he did a wonderful job!


----------



## oskarsobsession

wow your photos are AMAZING! 

and your collection too


----------



## redcoral

Your collection is fabulous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RacyRedhead

Omg, thank you so much! Your comment really meant a lot to me. Because of my tight budget, I really have to think twice before making any purchases, and I've tried to build a collection I can use. 
I showed your post to my husband and he was practically smiling from ear to ear as well  I think he's really got a talent, considering he hasn't ever studied fotographing and he only started taking pics a few years ago. 
Have a great day and please check my Gucci and Fendi pics as well 





gacats said:


> There is nothing modest about your collection! It's a wonderfully well-thought-out representation. This thread had me smiling from ear to ear, I felt like I was enjoying a catalog.
> Tell your DH he did a wonderful job!


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you so much for commenting! Please visit again to see the Gucci and Fendi pics as well 



oskarsobsession said:


> wow your photos are AMAZING!
> 
> and your collection too


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you so much for commenting! Please visit again to see the Gucci and Fendi pics as well 




redcoral said:


> Your collection is fabulous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Great collection!


----------



## Deborah1986

_nice collection _


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you everyone for posting such nice comments 
Up next are my Fendi pieces.. there's only three of them. My favourite Fendi purse is the one and only, Spy bag in Biscotto leather. I love this purse, and the buttery color is just beautiful.  I use this one very carefully, mostly on special occasions, since I worry about the leather getting wet or stained.


----------



## poshgal78

Very very cute bags


----------



## RacyRedhead

Some detailed pics as well..


----------



## RacyRedhead




----------



## RacyRedhead

Here are my two Fendi babies, the Fortune baby Spy and the monogram baby Spy with tobacco leather (I'm not sure about the real name?). I love them both just as much, but the Fortune Spy gets the most compliments!


----------



## RacyRedhead




----------



## RacyRedhead

A close up of the zipper pull..


----------



## RacyRedhead

And a detailed pic of the Fortune leather


----------



## RacyRedhead

poshgal78 said:


> Very very cute bags



Thank you, poshgal78!


----------



## tanj

i love everything.your making me miss my baby spy.thanks for sharing!


----------



## SweetPurple

Beautiful collection ~ love all the LV's!


----------



## ayla

Your photos are great ! 

Your LV collection is amazing - especially the marilyn !!


----------



## freshmess

You have such an amazing collection and your DH has great skills!


----------



## scarcici

Great LV collection . Enjoy!!!


----------



## *~Heather~*

wow....


----------



## pepsimax

Great collection


----------



## luciabugia

Nice!  Must take a photography course with you!


----------



## Baggaholic

RacyRedhead said:


> _Lime lovely! My Speedy 30, Cerises zippy wallet and the newly released Monogram Graffiti Pareo in vert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



OMG!  MUST..GET..THAT..PAREO!!!! :borg1:


----------



## accio sacculus

Wow!  You take awesome pictures!  Love your collection!  My faves are you WC Speedy, Biscotto Spy and your Baby Spys!  So gorgeous!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Gorgeous!  Love your spies and your LV Tivoli!! Jealous...


----------



## Bubach

Simply stunning! Love your LV pieces!


----------



## DottySarah

that fendi looks awesome so buttery as you rightly said!


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you so much everyone for visiting and giving such great feedback!  I really, really appreciate it, and so does my husband. I've been trying to tell him he's really talented, but he seems to believe you guys more than me  
Here's the last set so far: my Gucci items. I only started exploring the world of Gucci last December, so I haven't got much of a collection yet. But I'm costantly searching for a pink Hysteria!


----------



## RacyRedhead

Here's all three items together...


----------



## RacyRedhead

..and a detailed pic of the Gucci print


----------



## RacyRedhead

And here's my Sam! I was hoping to find a cockerspaniel, but this one was the good enough (he's actually a beagle, I think).


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Fab new additions!


----------



## RacyRedhead

...and the final picture; my Gucci belt, a Christmas present from my DH


----------



## RacyRedhead

I'll be posting new pics as soon as my Graffiti Neverfull Orange arrives! Only a few (long and agonizing!) weeks left!


----------



## RacyRedhead

LV&Lexus07 said:


> Fab new additions!



Thank you, and happy Valentines day!


----------



## lovesbmw

Love your collection, you gave me some great ideas, thank you


----------



## RacyRedhead

lovesbmw said:


> Love your collection, you gave me some great ideas, thank you



I'm so glad to hear that, thank you for visiting and commenting!


----------



## RacyRedhead

I'm back with new additions and addictions.. 
For starters I have some LV Graffiti. I know so many of you are already fed up with this collection, but I'm so in Lvoe with these items  I had to wait ages for my Graffiti Neverfull, and although I prefer the Neverfull MM, this bag is just awesome!


----------



## RacyRedhead




----------



## RacyRedhead




----------



## RacyRedhead

I'll be posting pics of my new Damier, Scuba and Multicolor items soon, so please visit again  Happy Eastern everybody!


----------



## ruthfmc

Amazing pics, and lovely collection.  I LOVE your Fendi Spy bag the best!!!!


----------



## canadianstudies

great collection! i really love your LV denim shoes!


----------



## OG_Baby

Neat collection ~ Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RacyRedhead

ruthfmc said:


> Amazing pics, and lovely collection.  I LOVE your Fendi Spy bag the best!!!!



Thank you for visiting and commenting 
The Spy bag is my bride and joy, the leather is just super soft and it smells soooo good! I wish I'd have one in black too..


----------



## RacyRedhead

canadianstudies said:


> great collection! i really love your LV denim shoes!



Thank you for visiting and commenting 
I've been trying to find a matching purse as well, too bad LV makes so few Denim handbags these days. They even discontinued the Pleaty, just when I had decided to go and get it!


----------



## RacyRedhead

Sewon said:


> Neat collection ~ Thanks for sharing!



Thank you for visiting and commenting


----------



## RacyRedhead

Here's my latest family members 
I bought the Damier Speedy 30 from Paris last month (the Champs-Elysees store is _really_ something out of this world!). This is the first Damier item I've ever bought for myself; I've only bought some for my husband. I fall in love with the pattern more and more every day, and I've already started planning for future Damier purchases. The Damier Neverfull will come out in Europe next month.. we'll see if I'm able to resist it! 
The same pic also shows my Scuba pochette; completely inpractical, but totally adorable!


----------



## accio sacculus

Wow!  *RacyRedhead*! LOVE your new additions!  !  You'll get tons of use out of the Damier Speedy - and I KNOW you won't be able to resist the Damier Neverfull!  I couldn't!  AND yes , you're right, New Moon IS filming in Vancouver right now.  I live about 4 blocks away from the cast's hotel!  No sightings of Rob yet - but that's not from lack of trying.  But I have caught a glimpse of Taylor while dining out...


----------



## Deborah1986

_wauw i love your new pieces great pics :coolpics:_


----------



## amusic20

Your collection's definitely not modest, & it doesn't seem like you're on a tight budget.  Love the photos; you're lucky to have a great photographer for a husband!


----------



## Lady Moe

What a wonderful collection!!!  I love all your LV Mini peices!!! Your collection was showcased so lovely.  Your Hubby is and excellant photographer and truly a gem!!!!


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you, accio sacculus! The Damier Neverfull is definately on my wishlist, I just have to come up with a plan to get the money within a few weeks - I heard the prices would be higher here in Europe


----------



## RacyRedhead

Deborah1986 said:


> _wauw i love your new pieces great pics :coolpics:_



Thank you, Deborah1986, for visiting and commenting


----------



## RacyRedhead

amusic20 said:


> Your collection's definitely not modest, & it doesn't seem like you're on a tight budget.  Love the photos; you're lucky to have a great photographer for a husband!



Thank you, amusic20! 
My financial policy is that I'd rather skip a meal than skip a bargain, and many of my pieces are bought slightly used. Thank heavens for the experts at tpf, and for eBay and Bonanzle


----------



## RacyRedhead

Lady Moe said:


> What a wonderful collection!!!  I love all your LV Mini peices!!! Your collection was showcased so lovely.  Your Hubby is and excellant photographer and truly a gem!!!!



Thank you, Lady Moe!  I truly appreciate his help, and the fact that he tries to understand my addiction. Lucky for me, he's just as bad when it comes to motorbikes


----------



## SweetPurple

Your pics and collection are amazing!

Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## M_Butterfly

RacyRedheads I love your collection especially the LV.  I have the Tivoli too and I love it.  I also like your Gucci.  I have seen the tatoo shoes that have the same rose and they are to die for.  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## LVuittonLover

*Nice collection and photography!*


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you, *SweetPurple* and *LVuittonLover *for visiting and commenting 

*M_Butterfly, *thank you for commenting. I just checked the sneakers out from the Gucci webpage, and you're right; they are gorgeous! The Tivoli is one of my fav ones, too, I really love the girly shape combined with the classic monogram


----------



## pinkstawberry09

lovely collections


----------



## RacyRedhead

Up next is my Monogram Multicolore Noe with the matching MC Koala Wallet. I bought the Noe pre-loved (from Bonanzle!) and it was a really good deal  

I love the Noe, and I love MC... even though I find the white canvas rather impractical since I can't wear it with jeans. So I've decided to opt for the black MC Speedy as my next big purchase. I've walked away from that purse far too many times already!


----------



## RacyRedhead

Ok, so I'm not particularly passionate about shoes, really. I like to take good care of my purchases, and I feel like shoes are almost impossible to cherish, so I usually don't care to splurge on them. But sometimes it's worth it, if a pair this beautiful comes across 

These shoes are designed by a young Finnish designer called Minna Parikka. She has her own boutique in Helsinki, and I think her work is truly amazing. I bought these beauties for my wedding, since they somehow reminded me of Cinderellas glass shoes... and they get compliments every time I wear them.
I paired the shoes here with my MJ bow clutch. A Mono Miroir Papillon would be a better match, if only I could find one for a reasonable price! :cry:


----------



## RacyRedhead

... the tiny bows on the back are so adorable!


----------



## RacyRedhead

pinkstawberry09 said:


> lovely collections



Thank you, *pinkstrawberry09*, for visiting and commenting


----------



## gappgirl18

Racy, your collection is GORGEOUS!!!!   I love ur Scuba Pouchette, that is soooo vibrant!!!   Keep addin to the collection and keep postin, Ill keep lookin....lol


----------



## juulia

You have a really nice collection!


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

WOOOOW you have a WONDERFUL collection! And I very enjoy yout fantastic pictures. They are all so great, and you have an eye for great details. RESPECT...


----------



## newbee81

Your collection is TDF!


----------



## RacyRedhead

gappgirl18 said:


> Racy, your collection is GORGEOUS!!!!   I love ur Scuba Pouchette, that is soooo vibrant!!!   Keep addin to the collection and keep postin, Ill keep lookin....lol



Thank you, *gappgirl18*! Unfortunately, the Scuba will soon move to a new home (I hope). I really wanted to buy the new Totally Damier Azur, but I could't justify buying myself new purses without selling some of my current items. So, I listed the Scuba on ebay.co.uk a few days back, and I think I'm going to have to let the Mono Mini Josephine go as well :cry:


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you, 
*juulia*
*Keepall_in_TM *and
*newbee81* 
for your kind words, and please visit again


----------



## Charlotta

I love your graffiti pieces .


----------



## london_gal

Lovely LV bags....... I love the pastilles bag charm ......got one myself too ... as it was so irresistible.


----------



## Eponineslove

Gorgeous collection!  You take beautiful pictures!


----------



## missaudrie

woww gorgeous collection and pictures


----------



## goldbundles

you've got a very beautiful LV collection! congrats to you.


----------



## goldbundles

also, i would like to compliment you on your great talent in photography.  i really enjoyed how you put the bags together and made them like art.  very nice!!!


----------



## krazy4bags

Modest collection?? Oh no no your collection isn't modest...it's stunning!!! You're being modest! hehe I LOVE the Gucci joy heart tattoo tote! I've been eyeing it since it came out!! But I want the one with the red trim, hopefully it will be on sale soon  Gorgeous collection! Can't wait to see more! 
Your DH did an awesome job!


----------



## pquiles

Beautiful collection.


----------



## RacyRedhead

Charlotta said:


> I love your graffiti pieces .



Thank you, *Charlotta*! The Graffiti items are among my favourite ones as well  I really loved the original Sprouse graffiti design too, especially in olive. Too bad I only discovered designer purses a few years back :cry:


----------



## RacyRedhead

london_gal said:


> Lovely LV bags....... I love the pastilles bag charm ......got one myself too ... as it was so irresistible.



Thank you, *london_gal* for visiting and commenting! I'm actually tempted to try and taste the charms, I find myself thinking they would actually taste as delicious as they look


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you, *Eponineslove *and *missaudrie*for visiting and commenting  Please visit again, I'll be adding pictures of my Totally Damier Azur and other LV items soon.


----------



## RacyRedhead

goldbundles said:


> also, i would like to compliment you on your great talent in photography.  i really enjoyed how you put the bags together and made them like art.  very nice!!!



Thank you so much for giving such great feedback, I really appreciate it. I did the matching (and shopping!), but it was actually my husband that made the purses look that way


----------



## RacyRedhead

krazy4bags said:


> Modest collection?? Oh no no your collection isn't modest...it's stunning!!! You're being modest! hehe I LOVE the Gucci joy heart tattoo tote! I've been eyeing it since it came out!! But I want the one with the red trim, hopefully it will be on sale soon  Gorgeous collection! Can't wait to see more!
> Your DH did an awesome job!



Oh, you are too kind with your words!  Compared to the collections of many fellow the Purse forumers, mine is nothing yet. But I've worked hard for it, and hopefully one day I'll be able to have as beautiful collection (and dressing room! ) as some "senior" members do 
The Tattoo tote is one of the purses I use the most, I can fit the world in there. I really hope you'll find one, I'm sure the red leather trimmings look fabulous!


----------



## Tasi

Wow!  Great collection!


----------



## The tall one

love the sprouse pieces


----------



## rghstyle

So your collection is definitely not modest! You have such exquisit pieces, very good taste! The photography is beautiful, every detail is shown so well. Pictures made for a fashion magazine! Enjoy and thanks for sharing!


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you everyone for visiting and commenting! 

Oh, I haven't been at tPf for such a long time (shame on me!!!), and my collection has changed quite a lot since my last visit. My husband talked me over to sell some of the purses I don't use anymore, so I have sent the LV Scuba clutch, the Josephine and the MC Koala wallet to their new homes. I recently sold the Zucca Spy as well, and I've decided to list the LV Noe and the Fortuna Spy on eBay this week. 
BUT, it's not all bad news! With the money I got from the sales (as well as some from my savings...) I've pampered myself with some more Louis. I bought the Totally Damier Azur last month, and I absolutely fell in love with it instantly. The Totally is insanely practical with it's zipper closure and two open pockets on the outside, and the PM is perfect for my daily use. All I need now is the Vernis Trunks and bags keyring (and a Vernis wallet) in Pomme d'Amour to match it!
I also bought the Monogram Shawl the same day, and I've taken it everywhere with me ever since. Unfortunately, we didn't manage to take a pic of it, since the black color doesn't look right with the flashlight.


----------



## louislover260

WOW! You have great style!  I love all of it!


----------



## pltprincess

Wonderful showcasing of a great collection.  Thanks for the time and effort in sharing these with us!


----------



## Ilgin

Just woooow
Your collection is TDF and your photographic mastery!!:coolpics:
STUNNING


----------



## IrisCole

You have a truly gorgeous collection!! I love the MC pieces!!  The way that you've photographed your bags is just perfection!!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Luv your collection


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you everyone for taking the time to visit my collection. My husband also read the comments, and seemed very happy afterwards  It really means a lot to him, and to me as well


----------



## RacyRedhead

And now I'm thrilled to present to you my own personal Holy Grail; the black Multicolor Speedy. I've gone to buy this bag for over a year now, and come home with something else instead; the price tag has really made me change my mind every time. But as we recently visited London I decided it was now or never; whether I was going to buy the Speedy, or I had to forget it for good.
Well, it almost ended up never, since it was really hard to find one! We first visited the Bond Street store, which only had the white ones, and the sa suggested we'd go to Selfridges, since they seemed to have two. At the point when we got there, my feet were already killing me (I had put on my new shoes that morning &#8594; bad idea), and both me and my husband were exhausted with the heat. Well, a friendly sa did what she could but amazingly both the black Speedy's had somehow disappeared, and they only seemed to have one at Harrod's. 
When we finally got to Harrod's I had already given up hope. As you could already expect, they didn't have any at the LV shop downstairs (they were _supposed_ to have one, but it had disappeared), and the sa told me the only one in London is upstairs at their other store: Go get it before someone else does, she said. I have never in my life been in such a hurry.
When I finally saw my baby, I almost started crying. Only later on I realized the sa on the 3rd floor was not very friendly, and the whole experience could have been a bit more pleasant, since this was my most expensive purchase so far. But it all seems irrelevant now that Eleanor is mine (I named her that after Gone in 60 seconds ). The blisters in my feet will go away, but I'll have my MC Speedy forever.


----------



## RacyRedhead




----------



## RacyRedhead




----------



## PhantaBitten

Congrats on the black MC speedy. It's very pretty
Ive been drooling over your pics. They are wonderful pics.
Thanks for sharing & great collection!


----------



## bonny_montana

You have a wonderful collection of bags...And such a supportive husband. Wish you both all the best.


----------



## LVuittonLover

RacyRedhead said:


>


* This is such a great bag.  Glad you finally got your mitts on one.*


----------



## lilcorinthian

Congrats on your HG! I think you definitely earned it, with that adventure!


----------



## accio sacculus

RacyRedhead said:


>


 
OMG! *Racy*!  You did it! You finally got her! Congratulations!!!!  I'm so happy for you! I've always wanted one too...but the price always stops me in my tracks...I may get one some day 2nd hand...but that'll be a long time from now! I'm so pleased for you! Congrats again!  Eleanor (how bad is it that I knew what you were talking about before you mentioned "Gone in 60 Seconds"?)  is simply STUNNING!!!
Yay!


----------



## Alice1979

You have an amazing collection, love the Fendi esp, all three spys are TDF. Excellent photography too. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## pro_shopper

I love your collection especially the damier azur with the scarf! It looks great! I love all your Fendi spy bags too!


----------



## Chanel=<3

omg i love those shoes you have and yes they are just how i imagine Cinderella's Glass Slippers to be!! 

xoxo


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you so much *PhantaBitten*, *bonny_montana*, *LVuittonLover*, *lilcorinthian*, *accio sacculus*,*Alice1979*, *pro_shopper* and  *Chanel= *for visiting and giving such great compliments  There's still a few more things we need to take pics of, so please visit again. Oh, and my dh finally ordered his very first LV purse yesterday, the gorgeous Damier Broadway!  I'm very happy for him, and post pics of it as wll when it arrives (in a few weeks I guess, since it had to be ordered from another store)


----------



## RacyRedhead

I've also been lucky enough to grow my (tiny!) shoe collection a bit. I bought these black Minna Parikka patent leather shoes about a month ago, and my dh surprised me with these red pumps on my b-day (they're by Minna as well)  I've been craving for gorgeous red heels for quite a while now, and these are just perfect. Love them, and my hubby!


----------



## puteribelibelah

You have a gorgeous collection! The photography is stunning! Congratulations on your black MC speedy. I love that you call her "Eleanor". Luckily you had been quick, otherwise she could have "Gone in 60 Seconds"!!

I love your MC noe - is she practical? I've been thinking of getting her for years, but like your speedy story, kept going home with a different bag!


----------



## RacyRedhead

puteribelibelah said:


> You have a gorgeous collection! The photography is stunning! Congratulations on your black MC speedy. I love that you call her "Eleanor". Luckily you had been quick, otherwise she could have "Gone in 60 Seconds"!!
> 
> I love your MC noe - is she practical? I've been thinking of getting her for years, but like your speedy story, kept going home with a different bag!



Thanks for your kind words... Luckily it only took me about 15 seconds to get to her  I must have broken some kind of a record that day!
I'm still trying to figure my Noe out -she's an unusual bag, I have to tell you that. The drawstring closure is very functional, but because of the shape of the bag it tends to fall of my shoulder at times. Plus, I was a bit disappointed with the condition (previously used.. def. not previously loved! ) so I might end up selling her soon. Of course, Noe is handy if you have the need to take several champagne bottles with you


----------



## RacyRedhead

While we were in London I also got these Gucci tattoo flats.. I was broke already because on my MC Speedy, but when I noticed there was a Gucci store at the airport I just couldn't help but visiting it. And of course, they had these gorgeous tattoo flats that matched my Gucci tote perfectly   Besides, I had been looking for flats for a long time (seriously, I had!), and these were actually a bargain.. so, no need to feel quilty, right?


----------



## accio sacculus

^^ So pretty, *Racy*!   You needn't feel guilty!  You look stunning in anything!


----------



## puteribelibelah

Many thanks for the insight on the Noe. Indeed some helpful tips. Guess it's back to the drawing board for me!

Your new Gucci flats and belt are adorable! Love them. You have such good taste! xx



RacyRedhead said:


> Thanks for your kind words... Luckily it only took me about 15 seconds to get to her  I must have broken some kind of a record that day!
> I'm still trying to figure my Noe out -she's an unusual bag, I have to tell you that. The drawstring closure is very functional, but because of the shape of the bag it tends to fall of my shoulder at times. Plus, I was a bit disappointed with the condition (previously used.. def. not previously loved! ) so I might end up selling her soon. Of course, Noe is handy if you have the need to take several champagne bottles with you


----------



## Zucnarf

Great collection!


----------



## RacyRedhead

accio sacculus said:


> ^^ So pretty, *Racy*!   You needn't feel guilty!  You look stunning in anything!



You are simply too kind with your words, my dear :shame: But these shoes certainly were worth every penny, they are so comfy and look lovely with pretty much everything. Oh, how I wish there was a Gucci store closer to me, so that I could shop Gucci more often


----------



## RacyRedhead

puteribelibelah said:


> Many thanks for the insight on the Noe. Indeed some helpful tips. Guess it's back to the drawing board for me!
> 
> Your new Gucci flats and belt are adorable! Love them. You have such good taste! xx



Oh, thank you so much, you make me blush  I'm still dreaming about your baby blue Chanel... A classic Chanel flap is now on my never-ending wishlist, too


----------



## RacyRedhead

Zucnarf said:


> Great collection!



Thank you, Zucnarf, for visiting and commenting


----------



## RacyRedhead

I had been waiting for the Damier Neverfull to come out for quite a while, and as Accio Sacculus pointed out, it was simply too irresistible to pass by when I finally got to see it (it was released in Europe this summer). I wasn't so into Damier a few years back, but within this year I've started to like it more and more. And after I bought my Damier Speedy, I fell head over heels in love with everything Damier! :girlwhack:
The Neverfull design is so elegant.. and I think it's good to own a few no-logo purses as well (okay, at least the logos are fairly small). The pattern kinda reminds me of milk and dark chocolate, and it looks so fab next to the red interior! Unfortunately, not everyone can see how the bag looks from the inside, so I wanted to add a touch of red on the outside as well and got this Trunks&Bags mini pochette to match my purse. They're still unused in my closet, though. I've decided to use my Totally Damier azur instead during the summer, at least for a few more weeks.. if I can bear the waiting


----------



## RacyRedhead

I also managed to find myself the Jack&Lucie keyring that I had been looking for. It arrived a few days ago, and I'm so in love with both of them already!  Even though it's a bit halloween-ish I've already attached it to my Speedy Damier, and it makes me smile every time I look at it. Hopefully the crystals are glued on tightly, 'cause I'm going to use this cutie a lot!


----------



## Lady Moe

Lovely new updates!  Love your Gucci flats and Congrats on your NEW Multicolor Speedy!!!!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

LOVE your new additions, *Racy*!    You got the Neverfull!  I know you'll love it as much as I do!  You know what...I am kicking myself for not picking up the WC Speedy in Brown when they came out!  The more I look at yours, the more I  .  Keep the arm candy coming!


----------



## Lovedior

all your LV are gorgeous . i love your collection


----------



## accio sacculus

I keep coming back to   lol


----------



## RacyRedhead

Lovedior said:


> all your LV are gorgeous . i love your collection



Thank you, Lovedior, for visiting and commenting


----------



## RacyRedhead

accio sacculus said:


> LOVE your new additions, *Racy*!    You got the Neverfull!  I know you'll love it as much as I do!  You know what...I am kicking myself for not picking up the WC Speedy in Brown when they came out!  The more I look at yours, the more I  .  Keep the arm candy coming!



Accio sacculus, if I ever decide to part with my WC Speedy, you'll be the first to know!  
Today I've finally made up my mind about selling my Noe; I've got far too many temptations and not nearly enough cash to fund them :cry: Besides, even though I love the Noe, it was never quite the right bag for me. Life is full of tough desicions :s


----------



## wifeyb

i love halloween, and im thinking i may need that jack&lucy keychain soon!!!! i love love the mc speedy! shes a dream!!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## RacyRedhead

I've been on a purse ban lately :s We're going on a short shopping trip next week, and I'm probably going to get myself a new LV purse then. However, my purse ban hasn't stopped me from getting a few smaller Louis treats  A big, big parcel arrived yesterday (including my hubby's long waited Damier Broadway -I'm so happy for him!), and I finally got myself the Vernis Trunks&Bags charm I'd been waiting for. It's just perfect, and looks great with Mono _and_ Damier (both Azur and Ebene). I LVoe it!


----------



## RacyRedhead

I also got myself the New Denim bandana, shown here with my two previous purchases I had forgot to take pictures of; Mono agenda and Mono cosmetic pouch.


----------



## sobit503

beautiful collection...love fendi and lv


----------



## Aniko

You have great taste-love your collection!


----------



## Roxana

You have such a wonderful collection! It was a pleasure to look at.
I didn't know they made a fortuny BABY spy  !! I'd love to have one, but I never saw one before... May I ask where you got it? I know it's probably impossible to find now, but you never know, right?


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

stunning collection!! the black mc speedy is a beauty!


----------



## More bags

*RacyRedhead*, you have a most gorgeous collection.  Your husband is an amazing photographer.  I loved reading all 11 pages, it was like flipping through a fashion magazine.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you, *sobit503*, *Aniko*, *Roxana* and *GabLVoesvuitton* for visiting and commenting.  It's always nice to know people are stopping by to look at my collection


----------



## RacyRedhead

More bags said:


> *RacyRedhead*, you have a most gorgeous collection.  Your husband is an amazing photographer.  I loved reading all 11 pages, it was like flipping through a fashion magazine.  Thanks for sharing.



Thank you so much, *More bags*  I'm glad you enjoyed it! I've had to downsize my collection within the last few months, so hopefully I can talk hubby to take a family picture soon. Please stop by again :welcome2:


----------



## RacyRedhead

I was on a short but efficient shopping spree with hubby last weekend  As well as some new clothes for the chillier season, I got something cute and practical -from Louis, of course. I had been using my Graffiti Zippy wallet for the past three months, and I really wanted a new wallet that would go with Mono as well as Damier. Vernis was an obvious choice, and I fell in love with this Sarah wallet so much I got my initials heatstamped on the inside (I know for sure I never want to part with it!) 
At the same time I also choose to have the Mono Palermo PM. I was struggling between Mono Boetie PM and the Palermo, but since Boetie was a bit similar to my Tivoli, I took the Palermo. And I have to say I'm very pleased with my purchase! The optional shoulder strap is an added bonus, and I'm sure it comes handy when we take our next city break. And, since I still had some of my budget left (the Palermo was cheaper than the Boetie), I decided to get the Trunks&Bags chain to add a little color to my Mono and Damier purses (I'll add pics of it later). I'm more in love with Louis year after year..


----------



## RacyRedhead

Sarah wallet is shown here with my Eugenia scarf I had bought earlier


----------



## accio sacculus

^^Fabulous additions, Racy!!  wish I could add to my collection as often as you do!! You're such a lucky gal! Congrats! I LVOE the Palermo!


----------



## wklara78

Awesome collection! i love your jack and lucie key chains they are just too adorable


----------



## RacyRedhead

accio sacculus said:


> ^^Fabulous additions, Racy!!  wish I could add to my collection as often as you do!! You're such a lucky gal! Congrats! I LVOE the Palermo!


Thank you once again, *accio sacculus*! Great to hear from you, dear friend 
I love the Palermo, too. To be honest, I kinda liked the Boetie more when I saw pictures of it, but I'm so glad I choose Palermo instead; she's just so practical and the shape is refreshingly new to me  I've had a bit of a rough month, so the only thing that has cheered me up lately has been shopping. My bank account has suffered serious damages, but I'm happy I've bought something I know I will use a lot :ban:


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you, *wklara78* for visiting and commenting  Jack&Lucie are my babies, I just wish I could find the same chain in orange/white  But that color seems to be extra rare.


----------



## mariabdc

Lovely collection. Your flats look perfect. I like your damier addition (sorry, i am still confused by the LV talk) and the Jack&Lucie keyring. Enjoy!


----------



## bonny_montana

Your new additions are stunning and I love coming here to view your photographs...All very beautifully taken.


----------



## crazy4coach

WOW!!!!  What a collection!  LOL....you are a purse a holic!  I have one Louis in my collection, but the family is growing! LOL....I just recently bought the candy charm that I love so much...and now am saving for another bag, I think it will be a neverfull.


----------



## Deborah1986

_omy gosh i love your new bags and the sarah wallet with the scarf _


----------



## LVoeMe

Are you serious?? your collection is huge!!!


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you, *mariabdc*, for visiting and commenting!  And CONGRATS on your new Chloe bag, she must be a dream 



mariabdc said:


> Lovely collection. Your flats look perfect. I like your damier addition (sorry, i am still confused by the LV talk) and the Jack&Lucie keyring. Enjoy!


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you, *bonny*_*montana*  it's always an honor to have you here, your bag and shoe collections are breathtaking! 




bonny_montana said:


> Your new additions are stunning and I love coming here to view your photographs...All very beautifully taken.


----------



## purpleevny20

Your collection is so beautiful and amazing 
Im in LVoe


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you, *crazy4coach*, *Deborah1986* and *LVoeMe* for visiting and leaving such nice comments  It's always a pleasure to hear my collection is viewed


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you so much, *purpleevny20*, I'm glad you like it, too. Please visit again, I'll be posting pics of new additions soon :welcome2:


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Oh my goodness, Racy, you've got quite a collection! 

Must admit that LV is not 'my thing' but your husbands beautiful photographs made them much more appealing to me than usual (even in real life! - yes, I did take a trip to the LV boutique only to find that they still didn't 'speak' to me ...)  Think I have to have your husband do photos of my bags, you know, just to let him practise on some Dior and Mulberry etc.  (oh, and perhaps a couple of cats if he's in for a challenge!)

I love your Fendi and Gucci, and perhaps a little Bbag is coming along to join the rest of your stunning collection?


----------



## Bay

You got a lovely collection. I esp love the pink heart coin purse!


----------



## shikki

Your Fendi Spy in Biscotti is TDF!!!  I so want it now!


----------



## BagEssence

you're so lucky, not just for the bags, but for a very understanding and loving DH!  happy 4 u and love your bags : )


----------



## mishkaluv

You have a beautiful collection there and the pictures are wonderful that your dh took of them.....


----------



## sarah1029

What a gorgeous collection! The photography is excellent!


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you, *Black_Swarmer*, for visiting and commenting! I might start renting my hubby, but you will have to promise me to bring him back, too  Unfortunately, the Bal will have to wait for a while.. I want to take a trip to a store and take time choosing the right style and color. We might go for a holiday to London at the end of the year, so I guess I just have to wait until then


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you, *Bay*, *shikki*, *BagEssence*, *mishkaluv* and *sarah1029* for your kind words  It is always nice to know people are viewing my collection, and it's great to hear compliments about hubby, too  After all, he is the catch I'm most proud of


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you everyone for viewing my collection! Lately I've been too busy to visit tPF, since I just started a small business with hubby, and we've been working our butts off for the last few weeks  But, I finally had the time to update my collection, so here are my new babies!
First I want to show you my favorite pieces of the moment, I just love these three together; my Damier Neverfull MM, my Trunks&Bags charm and my super-cute Lovely Mocassin flats! I tried these flats on at the store, and had to order them afterwards as I just couldn't get them off my mind. These are probably the most comfortable shoes I've ever owned, and I just can't seem to get enough of them


----------



## RacyRedhead

Up next are my two most recent purchases; my Eclipse square and my Logomania scarf. I still haven't made up my mind about the Eclipse collection.. I had the Speedy pailletes reserved for me at the store, but I changed my mind and decided to take the Palermo PM, Sarah and Trunk&Bags charm instead. I do like the design, but I was worried that it would be too impractical for my daily use  Actually, I probably would have loved it more if the pattern was painted on the bag, like it is on the scarf. Ah well, maybe I'm just truing to convince myself I did the right decision when I left it in the store?


----------



## RacyRedhead

The next pieces don't belong to me, but to my hubby! He has turned out to be quite a LV junkie after all, and now that he finally had his Broadway I think he really has lost his heart to Louis, too  The Broadway is an amazing bag, I couldn't have made a better choice myself!


----------



## BagEssence

LOL!!! Finally your hubby gave in to the temptation!  Congratulation.  I'm smiling to see his collection.


----------



## LVMN

Amazing collection!! You take such awesome pictures!


----------



## miss beige

gorgous colection i adore louis vuitton and i totally love ur chanrm which u hanged on ur lv bag


----------



## Selkie

Lovely collection! Thanks for sharing


----------



## NikolineSofieK

WOW!!!!

You have it all, really you have it ALL!!!!!


----------



## japskivt

Great collection and pics! You have an amazingly patient DH.


----------



## Smellyfeet

Drooling! love it!


----------



## RacyRedhead

And now, I'm proud to present to you my newest sweetheart; the Vernis Alma in Amarante!  I actually made my first reveal thread about her, and she received so many compliments. I really enjoyed doing the reveal, and I'm already looking forward to future purchases and reveals.. shared joy is a double joy


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you, *BagEssence*, *LVMN*,* miss beige*, *Selkie*, *NikolineSofieK*, *japskivt* and *Smellyfeet* for visiting and commenting my collection  I will surely forward the compliments to dh, who kindly took the pictures


----------



## Deborah1986

_LOVE LOVE IT the colour it's perfect
You know that i love your vernis it's on my wishlist for 2010 can't wait

Oh Thanks for the friend invited i accept _


----------



## danae

What a wonderful thread!

Your collection is very lovingly presented, each item looks so pretty! 

I'm more of a Balenciaga and Chanel fan myself but all your LVs are very appealing and stylish. Your hubby has done an amazing job of capturing your lovely collection (and his too!)

I'll definitely be checking your thread again!


----------



## jayps

pretty  thanks for sharing


----------



## fashion.victim

Your collection is awesome! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## Ledisis

Beautiful collection


----------



## flashy.stems

i love your collection.. your photos are TDF.


----------



## accio sacculus

RacyRedhead said:


> And now, I'm proud to present to you my newest sweetheart; the Vernis Alma in Amarante!  I actually made my first reveal thread about her, and she received so many compliments. I really enjoyed doing the reveal, and I'm already looking forward to future purchases and reveals.. shared joy is a double joy


 
OMG!   How did I miss this??  *Racy*!  She's fabulous!    Oh, I'm so envious!  Wear her in the best of health!    Congrats!  Do you have modelling pics??


----------



## notoriousliz

Lovely collection, I especially enjoyed the LV Vernis items. Simply stunning!


----------



## starr_shenell

Very nice collection, I love your croisette and the fendi spy!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Great collection. I especially like these three pieces:


----------



## RacyRedhead

Wow, thank you *everyone* for visiting and leaving such great feedback! I have not been around lately (too busy with work again.. it's starting to bother my personal life! ), but I've managed to grow my collection a bit within the past two months. Nothing major, but something to cheer me up within this dark, cold season. I miss the snow so much, this murky, rainy weather is really starting to *iss me off! :censor:
I got these two items last month:
Vernis belt in Pomme (shown here with my Mono Speedy and Sarah wallet)








and Slightly Denim in Gris. I  this bag, it's perfect with my Ugg Cardy boots (in grey).


----------



## RacyRedhead

...and my precious Sprouse scarf in brown! I was very lucky to find one, but unfortunately it's not enough.. it never is for me :s I'd love to have another one in a different color combo, they are all simply stunning IMO!


----------



## RacyRedhead

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Great collection. I especially like these three pieces:


Thank you, *Wentworth-Roth*, for visiting my collection and my reveal thread! I'm embarrassed to admit I still haven't used the Eclipse scarf.. it's the one item I always seem to forget! Shame on me! ush:


----------



## RacyRedhead

Had to wait for this for a while, but it was well worth it; I LVoe my Delice chain! I have a soft spot for LV bag charms, and this was simply too cute to pass


----------



## RacyRedhead

And here's my Mono Insolite wallet with the orange interior (my favourite color!). It has tons of space, and the chain (sold separately) makes it a perfect match to my NF! I got my initials stamped inside, too.. now I can't be forced to part with it!


----------



## RacyRedhead

I've always loved LEs.. especially the older ones! Cerises, Monogramouflage and Cherry Blossom are among my favourites... and now I finally managed to snatch up one of them!
This Cherry Blossom Papillon was an eBay catch.. and after a few baby wipe tricks, it was like new again (well, except for the patina, but I love it!). Now, moving on to the next target...


----------



## bluefish

You have an AMAZING collection. Each piece looks absolutely pristine ... and the photos are gorgeous, too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SaraDK

Nice collection!


----------



## ecmf

wow your collection is amazing keep up the great work lol . i would not mind some modeling pics  i love all your vernis peices and i love all the charms and accessories you have added to your bags they are so pretty. Also a big congrats to your DH for starting a collection of his own


----------



## Nola

Love all the LV´s, what an amazing collection!!!! Great photos also!


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you, *bluefish*, *SaraDK* and *Nola* for visiting! 
I really should talk hubby to take updated family pics of my collection... it has changed so much this year. I have to say I'm very pleased (not satisfied though, I'm always craving for more!) with the way it is now. I have sold many of the pieces I don't use (nearly all Gucci, both my baby Spy bags, LV Noe, MC wallet, Josephine... to name a few), and bought new items I find more practical. 
It's just that the bags are all over this place! I don't yet have a room large enough to fit all boxes in it, so some of the bags are upstairs, some are hidden somewhere behind all the other stuff in our closet... and some are at my mum's. But I promise an update will come soon enough!


----------



## RacyRedhead

ecmf said:


> wow your collection is amazing keep up the great work lol . i would not mind some modeling pics  i love all your vernis peices and i love all the charms and accessories you have added to your bags they are so pretty. Also a big congrats to your DH for starting a collection of his own



Wow, thanks for the great feedback! 
I promise I'll try to find the courage to do modeling pics too next time we update the collection


----------



## ecmf

^^^yay i will keep my eye out for updates lol


----------



## seaotta

LOVE all your items.  Your Fendi bags are gorgeous--the whole collection is stunning.


----------



## gloriax

sooooo much LV....hahaha~~


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Great!
I just loooooooooove your taste (esp MC speedy and Alma Amarante, oh my!) and your stories!


----------



## danae

Love the new additions, Racy! The older LEs are fabulous.
About the brown leopard Sprouse scarf. I, too, have red hair and I love wearing mine as a headscarf and then wrapped around the neck, it gives a very vintage vibe. 
For your next colour I'd advise the pale pink, that's the second one I have and judging from your avatar pic, we have the same colouring so I know it will look great on you!


----------



## RacyRedhead

*seaotta*, thank you for visiting! Unfortunately I only have the Biscotto Spy these days, I've sold both baby Spy bags. I've been downsizing my collection quite a bit during this year, but the Biscotto Spy I decided to keep. She doesn't get much use anymore, but I'll definitely get her out of the dustbag when spring arrives!


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you, *gloriax* and *fiefkedeteut* for visiting and commenting, and MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## RacyRedhead

*danae*, thanks for stopping by! So nice to hear there are other redheads around!  My current hair color is actually slightly more orange-ish than in the picture, but I'd love to see your hair  And it would be so great to see a pic of you wearing the scarf like you described.. I'm not sure if I got it right 
Actually, when I first purchased my Leo scarf, I was considering the pale pink one. I thought it would have been so pretty with my Denim Slightly, and I was dreaming of a pink Neo Cabby back then, too (I still do, but it's not on top of my wishlist anymore). They were sold out of the pink scarf, so I bought this one instead. I'm happy I did, though.. I'm currently wearing it with my bright red wool jacket, and it looks amazing!
My mum has always been a big fan of animal prints, so I guess I get that love from her


----------



## airborne




----------



## LVOEnyc

I LVOE your collection!!! Your accessorizing is so cute. I'm jealous of your watercolor!


----------



## LVOEnyc

Oh and your hubby's photography? Stunning! AND YOUR HAIR, so lovely! Especially since I just got finished watching Enchanted again


----------



## MJLOVER33

gorgeous bags and shoes! ....gorgeous pics too lol


----------



## accio sacculus

RacyRedhead said:


> I've always loved LEs.. especially the older ones! Cerises, Monogramouflage and Cherry Blossom are among my favourites... and now I finally managed to snatch up one of them!
> This Cherry Blossom Papillon was an eBay catch.. and after a few baby wipe tricks, it was like new again (well, except for the patina, but I love it!). Now, moving on to the next target...


 
Ooooohhh!  *Racy*, you lucky girl!  I so envy you for this one!  I have always wanted a Cherry Blossom Papillon!    Congrats!  Hope you and DH have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## fashion_mom1

Your collection is amazing. It kept my attention all the way through. I LOVE LV and GUCCI too. I am so happy for you!! Makes me want to go shopping asap.


----------



## ecmf

RacyRedhead said:


> *danae*, thanks for stopping by!*So nice to hear there are other redheads around!*  My current hair color is actually slightly more orange-ish than in the picture, but I'd love to see your hair  And it would be so great to see a pic of you wearing the scarf like you described.. I'm not sure if I got it right
> Actually, when I first purchased my Leo scarf, I was considering the pale pink one. I thought it would have been so pretty with my Denim Slightly, and I was dreaming of a pink Neo Cabby back then, too (I still do, but it's not on top of my wishlist anymore). They were sold out of the pink scarf, so I bought this one instead. I'm happy I did, though.. I'm currently wearing it with my bright red wool jacket, and it looks amazing!
> My mum has always been a big fan of animal prints, so I guess I get that love from her


 

me 2 me 2, i have red hair lol


----------



## beljwl

LOVE LOVE LOVE your collection


----------



## RacyRedhead

I haven't updated my collection thread for such a long time! Thank you everyone for taking the time to visit and comment this thread 
Me and hubby went for our annual Christmas shopping spree to Hamburg, Germany on December. I knew I wanted to bring home a new purse, and I knew it had to be something Vernis.. I had totally lost my heart to the divine shine of the gorgeous patent leather 
So this is what I came home with, the Bellevue PM in Amarante. I can't seem to get enough of this color, it's so rich, so luxurious, so... amazing! And I love the signature plate on front of this purse, it adds the perfect finishing touch!


----------



## RacyRedhead

And guess what? After a month I caught myself calling my shop assistant to ask if they had Bellevue PM in Bleu Nuit. I had been so pleased with my purchase it had already become one of my favorites, but I could not forget the gorgeous, blue Bellevue I had seen at the store. So after a few days I had become the lucky owner of Bellevue babies, in Amarante and in Bleu Nuit!  Now I'm just torn that I can't take them both out at the same time


----------



## airborne

LOVE YOUR VERNIS!! I have the violet...they're greeeeeat!!



RacyRedhead said:


> I haven't updated my collection thread for such a long time! Thank you everyone for taking the time to visit and comment this thread
> Me and hubby went for our annual Christmas shopping spree to Hamburg, Germany on December. I knew I wanted to bring home a new purse, and I knew it had to be something Vernis.. I had totally lost my heart to the divine shine of the gorgeous patent leather
> So this is what I came home with, the Bellevue PM in Amarante. I can't seem to get enough of this color, it's so rich, so luxurious, so... amazing! And I love the signature plate on front of this purse, it adds the perfect finishing touch!


----------



## RacyRedhead

I've always been tempted with MC, but the hefty price tags are a true turn-off  ush: So you can imagine I was thrilled to catch a gorgeous, like new Multicolor purse for less than $440 (God bless eBay!). 
So this is my MC Sologne  My new year's resolution is to build my small MC collection, and I'm thinking the Courtney would be a gorgeous addition... I really do  _*need*_ that bag


----------



## RacyRedhead

While we were in Germany I also got the Sarah wallet in black MC. I used to think there couldn't be anything more practical than the Zippy, but I've switched into team Sarah  




Here they are together!


----------



## RacyRedhead

And then there was Christmas!  I bought hubby the petit Damier scarf, and as soon as I picked the parcel up from the Post office I could tell there was something way heavier than a mere scarf inside. I rushed back home and opened up the parcel... and THIS is what I found! 





I can't believe I was fortunate enough to be one of the lucky ones that got the Alma snow globe!  These sell pretty well on eBay and hubby is trying to talk me into selling it, but to be honest, I'd rather starve!


----------



## RacyRedhead

Santa also brought me the Odeon MM and the Speedy Inclusion charm  If any of you are considering to buy a messenger/cross body bag, I strongly suggest to get the Odeon! IMO this is one of the bag's that should be considered a wardrobe staple.


----------



## RacyRedhead

Here's me with my Odeon MM. The PM would have been too small for me, and the handles on the GM would not suit my needs, so MM was an obvious choice. And I'm  it!


----------



## Mrs D.L.

Really like your pics! Very well taken. I think I want a totally toooooo.. (I love your hair


----------



## accio sacculus

RacyRedhead said:


> Here's me with my Odeon MM. The PM would have been too small for me, and the handles on the GM would not suit my needs, so MM was an obvious choice. And I'm  it!


 
STUNNING!   You and the bag...mostly YOU!    LOVE the new additions, *Racy*!  Congrats!


----------



## Ilgin

RacyRedhead said:


> Here's me with my Odeon MM. The PM would have been too small for me, and the handles on the GM would not suit my needs, so MM was an obvious choice. And I'm  it!


 
OH MY!! VERY lovely, VERY beautiful!!


----------



## airborne

U LOOK CUTE! IN YOUR ODEON!!



RacyRedhead said:


> Santa also brought me the Odeon MM and the Speedy Inclusion charm  If any of you are considering to buy a messenger/cross body bag, I strongly suggest to get the Odeon! IMO this is one of the bag's that should be considered a wardrobe staple.


----------



## airborne

RacyRedhead said:


> While we were in Germany I also got the Sarah wallet in black MC. I used to think there couldn't be anything more practical than the Zippy, but I've switched into team Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are together!


----------



## Nordy's girl

LOVE your collection, the photographs are amazing!! I really enjoyed looking at all your pieces, I think the one I really like the most is that scuba pochette, it's so different! I didn't even know that these existed, now I'll be on the look out. Thanks so much for sharing your collection, I know I'll definitely be checking back to see your updates!


----------



## Lady Moe

LVoe your new additions!!!The Odeon looks amazing on you.  Your modeling pic is soooo cute!!! Congrats on all your new beauties!!!


----------



## ecmf

YAY im so glad you updated your collection thread with your new baby's . i dont need to tell you how much i love it all (because you already know lol)but hey major congrats again


----------



## PrincessD

Beautiful!!! I love all your pieces!!!


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you everyone for visiting and commenting! It is always a pleasure to know people are visiting this thread 
I got some new pieces this week, will have to ask if hubby would be kind enough to take pics of them soon. I can't wait to do a new reveal!


----------



## airborne

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE!


----------



## hereuse

i really like your reveals, so i can't wait 

beautiful collection, weri weri  nice hubby and cute racy redhead 


PS. is it still so cold in "antarctica" ?  
PS1. i don't know why, but i think,  you should get something in roses (like a speedy or a neverfull)... it would look gorgeous with your hair and a nice summer dress


----------



## ecmf

RacyRedhead said:


> Thank you everyone for visiting and commenting! It is always a pleasure to know people are visiting this thread
> *I got some new pieces this week, will have to ask if hubby would be kind enough to take pics of them soon.* I can't wait to do a new reveal!


 

Oh i cant wait to see what you got Please, please, please hurry  are they LV???


----------



## ecmf

come back Racy i wanna see your new pics.


----------



## RacyRedhead

hereuse said:


> i really like your reveals, so i can't wait
> 
> beautiful collection, weri weri  nice hubby and cute racy redhead
> 
> 
> PS. is it still so cold in "antarctica" ?
> PS1. i don't know why, but i think,  you should get something in roses (like a speedy or a neverfull)... it would look gorgeous with your hair and a nice summer dress



Thank you, *hereuse*! Always a pleasure to hear from you  
Yes, it's still freeeezing.. not only is it cold, but the wind really makes the weather terrible. The landscape is beautiful however, but I'm anxiously waiting for spring to arrive. All the beautiful pics at LVs cruise catalog don't make it any easier!
I love Roses btw, my shop assistant tried to convince me getting the Speedy when they came out, but I waited too long and now they're long gone :cry: And the prices at eBay tend to go really high!


----------



## RacyRedhead

ecmf said:


> come back Racy i wanna see your new pics.



Will post new pics soon, darling! I still have one more shopping day to go through and hopefully then I can make a multi reveal again.. you know about my plans already, I just hope the store will have what I'm after  I _need_ to bring that baby home! xoxo!!


----------



## airborne

thx for the message..always a pleasure viewing your thread, can't wait to see updates


----------



## LVuittonLover

RacyRedhead said:


> http://i634.photobucket.com/albums/uu65/RacyRedhead_photos/PIC_6-8.jpg[/IMG]


*I have this exact same bag. It's it wonderful?*


----------



## ecmf

come back Racy


----------



## miss gucci

love love love everything in your collecttion..
thanks for sharing...


----------



## RacyRedhead

*Hello everyone, and thanks for taking the time to view my collection! I've been away from tPF for nearly two months due to a major crisis in my life, but I'm okay and I will definitely keep in touch with my friends here a lot more in the future now. AND update this collection thread, plus I'm thinking I'd keep a reveal this weekend!  Lots of love to every tPF sister and brother: Racy*


----------



## ecmf

RacyRedhead said:


> *Hello everyone, and thanks for taking the time to view my collection! I've been away from tPF for nearly two months due to a major crisis in my life, but I'm okay and I will definitely keep in touch with my friends here a lot more in the future now. AND update this collection thread, plus I'm thinking I'd keep a reveal this weekend!  Lots of love to every tPF sister and brother: Racy*


 
hey racy, did you say reveal?!?! i cant wait 

BTW im so glad you back


----------



## BagEssence

I hope the crisis doesn't get you down.  
Is that you in the avatar?  If it is, you look stunning!


----------



## lkrp123

oooo normally I'm not too fond of LV, don't know why, but I'm just not. However, when I saw the watercolor canvas...beautiful!! (The only reason I even clicked here was because I have red hair too :buttercup:


----------



## Bevyofpurses

What a spectacular louis vuitton collection. I love em all! My most favorite is your insolite wallet. Did you get the bracelet so u could use it as a clutch?


----------



## RacyRedhead

ecmf said:


> hey racy, did you say reveal?!?! i cant wait
> 
> BTW im so glad you back



YES, and it's on tonight!  Hope you can make it darling! I'm glad to be back too, missed you all a lot!


----------



## RacyRedhead

BagEssence said:


> I hope the crisis doesn't get you down.
> Is that you in the avatar?  If it is, you look stunning!



Thank you for your kind words! Yes, that's me in the avatar.. a very random pic taken my myself so not the best of quality, I'm afraid  But huge thanks anyway!


----------



## RacyRedhead

lkrp123 said:


> oooo normally I'm not too fond of LV, don't know why, but I'm just not. However, when I saw the watercolor canvas...beautiful!! (The only reason I even clicked here was because I have red hair too :buttercup:



Thank you for visiting, *lkrp123* !  Maybe there's a little LV girl in you after all?  The Watercolor Speedy in probably my fav bag of the moment, I just purchased the matching bandeau from eBay a few days back and I can't wait to tie it to my Speedy! And yay, go redheads!


----------



## RacyRedhead

Bevyofpurses said:


> What a spectacular louis vuitton collection. I love em all! My most favorite is your insolite wallet. Did you get the bracelet so u could use it as a clutch?



Thank you for your kind words, *Bevyofpurses*!  Yes, I bought the chain too, mainly so I could attach the wallet safely to my NF when shopping. I never thought I could use it as a clutch too, thanks for the great tip!


----------



## roxyaloha5454

what a beautiful collection! we have very similar taste! I love how the first post you said it was such a tiny collection lol. now it's huge!!!! enjoy : )


----------



## RacyRedhead

Okay, I've finally had the time to update this collection thread with my new goodies! I got the Azur NF MM when they first came out, and the Azur scarf and Marina charm a week later. Love these three together, I wish it was summer already!


----------



## RacyRedhead

I've also finally started my own Inclusion bracelet collection! These are so addictive, I wish I had one in every color!


----------



## RacyRedhead

And here's the cutest bag in my collection imo: the Wilshire Boulevard n Rose Florentin! I was going to buy the Alma BB btw but was not fortunate enough to get one  But I'm more than satisfied with what I got instead, I absolutely LVoe this color!


----------



## RacyRedhead

And here are my long awaited MC sneakers! If you consider buying a pair, let me tell you these are HUGE, so get at least one size smaller than what you usually wear. But these are actually super comfy to wear and look great with skirts too! Again, why can't it be summer already?


----------



## RacyRedhead

It has really bothered me that I haven't taken any group pics of my items, so next I'm going to show you my LV families!  I have also sold many of the pieces I don't use anymore and I'm very satisfied now that I only have things I really like. Up first are my mono bags:
Tivoli PM, Neverfull MM, Palermo PM, Speedy 30 and Odeon MM.


----------



## RacyRedhead

And here are the rest of them 
All the travel items were bought second hand so I don't have to baby them!  Also included here is my Insolite wallet.


----------



## RacyRedhead

And here are my three Damier purses: Speedy 30 Ebene, Azur NF MM and Ebene NF MM.


----------



## RacyRedhead

Up next are the two families I'm really looking forward to expand soon:
My Vernis babies and my MC items!  




(From left: Bellevue PM in Bleu Nuit, Roxbury Drive, T&B charm and Sarah wallet in Pomme (missing here is my matching belt), Wilshire Boulevard in Rose Florentin, Bellevue PM in Amarante, Rose Pop heart purse and Alma MM in Amarante).


----------



## RacyRedhead

And my small but precious MC family:




(From left: Sarah wallet, Trouville, Marilyn, MC sneakers and my bride and joy, the Speedy 30).


----------



## RacyRedhead

I really love bag charms: I can't seem to get enough of them! Here is my current collection:




(Marina charm, Speedy Inclusion charm, Jack and Lucie in both colors, Pastilles chain, Trunks&bags chain and Delice chain, plus the little charm I believe goes by the name Multicolor charm?)


----------



## RacyRedhead

Okay, I still need to take pictures of the LE's and some miscellaneous items, but I'll do them later!  And YES; I've sold all the Fendi bags, plus all my Gucci collection except for the Tattoo flats. So I guess that makes me a 99% LV girl then? :shame:


----------



## Lady Moe

You have transformed your collection.  I don't have the heart to part with anything and still want more.  Everything looks beautiful!!! Love the pic with your Oden and your profile pic.  Hope all is well.  Congrats on your collection transformation!!!


----------



## ecmf

RacyRedhead said:


> Okay, I've finally had the time to update this collection thread with my new goodies! I got the Azur NF MM when they first came out, and the Azur scarf and Marina charm a week later.
> 
> 
> 
> RacyRedhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has really bothered me that I haven't taken any group pics of my items, so next I'm going to show you my LV families! I have also sold many of the pieces I don't use anymore and I'm very satisfied now that I only have things I really like. Up first are my mono bags:
> Tivoli PM, Neverfull MM, Palermo PM, Speedy 30 and Odeon MM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RacyRedhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the rest of them
> All the travel items were bought second hand so I don't have to baby them! Also included here is my Insolite wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RacyRedhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my three Damier purses: Speedy 30 Ebene, Azur NF MM and Ebene NF MM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RacyRedhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up next are the two families I'm really looking forward to expand soon:
> My Vernis babies and my MC items!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (From left: Bellevue PM in Bleu Nuit, Roxbury Drive, T&B charm and Sarah wallet in Pomme (missing here is my matching belt), Wilshire Boulevard in Rose Florentin, Bellevue PM in Amarante, Rose Pop heart purse and Alma MM in Amarante).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RacyRedhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my small but precious MC family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (From left: Sarah wallet, Trouville, Marilyn, MC sneakers and my bride and joy, the Speedy 30).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RacyRedhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really love bag charms: I can't seem to get enough of them! Here is my current collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Marina charm, Speedy Inclusion charm, Jack and Lucie in both colors, Pastilles chain, Trunks&bags chain and Delice chain, plus the little charm I believe goes by the name Multicolor charm?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Racy, your collection is amazing, im so envious. i love everything. Congrats on all your LV's and wear them in good happiness and health
Click to expand...


----------



## ecmf

BTW, i love the patina on the keepall


----------



## airborne

love it love it love it!!!!and welcome back ...home


----------



## CMM

Fabulous collection Racy! I have to say...I obsessed with your bag charm collection!


----------



## accio sacculus

RacyRedhead said:


> Up next are the two families I'm really looking forward to expand soon:
> My Vernis babies and my MC items!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (From left: Bellevue PM in Bleu Nuit, Roxbury Drive, T&B charm and Sarah wallet in Pomme (missing here is my matching belt), Wilshire Boulevard in Rose Florentin, Bellevue PM in Amarante, Rose Pop heart purse and Alma MM in Amarante).


 
This is my favourite family photo!    LVOE the photos, *Racy*!  You have the best LV collection!


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

I just saw your reveal and NEEDED to see your collection thread 
I loooooveeee your collection! and the pictures you (or your hubby?) take are gorgeous! and i love your hair! 
thanks for sharing your beautiful collection with us!


----------



## lkrp123

I keep coming back to  over the watercolor speedy!!!

oooo, I cannot wait to see the matching scarf!! 

I think you are right, I may have some LV love in me - I also LOVE your new additions!! maybe us redheads think alike!


----------



## Givenchyman

Love your collection the baby Spy bags are stunning! Thank you for sharing


----------



## RacyRedhead

roxyaloha5454 said:


> what a beautiful collection! we have very similar taste! I love how the first post you said it was such a tiny collection lol. now it's huge!!!! enjoy : )



Thank you, roxyaloha5454! Yes, it has grown quite a bit, but I have sold many of the pieces, too. Amazingly, it was a lot easier than I thought to part with some of the bags, and I have to say I'm a lot happier with my collection now that it only consists of items I actually use! I have to do family pics of the LE's and some other items, but other than that, this is it how my collection is today


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you, *Lady Moe* and *ecmf*!  Always a pleasure to have you ladies visiting here!


----------



## RacyRedhead

*


ecmf said:



			BTW, i love the patina on the keepall
		
Click to expand...

**

Me too!  I wish there was a faster way to get nice patina on the vachetta, as I don't have the heart to toast my bags in sunlight  Keepall in particular is one bag that has to look like it has seen some life, imo! *


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you, *airborne*, *CMM*, *accio sacculus*, *SuzanneVuitton* and *Givenchyman* for visiting and commenting, I really appreciate it!  Please come back to see the rest of the family pictures, I'm sure I can talk hubby into taking them this weekend


----------



## RacyRedhead

lkrp123 said:


> I keep coming back to  over the watercolor speedy!!!
> 
> oooo, I cannot wait to see the matching scarf!!
> 
> I think you are right, I may have some LV love in me - I also LOVE your new additions!! maybe us redheads think alike!



Better late than never to fall in love with a Louie bag!  And it *must* be the hair color that's behind all this LV madness, now I finally have a great excuse to shop more Louis - hubby simply can't argue with an explanation that good!


----------



## appleyap2718

love ur totally damier azur!
cos i got one totally monogram mm too!

and awesome collection too!


----------



## ynz

such a nice collection!!
love ur scarf selections!!


----------



## Angelic Pretty

Your bags are so lovely!!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Gorgeous collection. Love it! Thanks for sharing


----------



## tillie46

*Beautiful collection.........and the photos are wonderful!!*


----------



## lkrp123

RacyRedhead said:


> Better late than never to fall in love with a Louie bag!  And it *must* be the hair color that's behind all this LV madness, now I finally have a great excuse to shop more Louis - hubby simply can't argue with an explanation that good!



That's a great excuse! I'll tell that to my boyfriend!! 

now where is your matching scarf?


----------



## gnourtmat

RacyRedhead said:


> _A detailed pic of the Vernis heart purse (in Rose Pop color)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



first of all, im so jealous you have this! and second, wow! awesome pics! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

I love your product photography set up! Professional!


----------



## jolc63

Love your collections. Thanks for sharing


----------



## RacyRedhead

Thank you again everyone for viewing and commenting my collection! It means a lot 
Okay as I said, the collection has been missing the LE family pic as well as some miscellaneous Louis items, so here they are now! I will start with a family picture of the most girly LE's:
Cherry Blossom Papillon, Watercolor Speedy 35 with the matching bandeau and Mini Lin Croisette Speedy.


----------



## RacyRedhead

And now... I am thrilled to present to you my unicorn. The bag that I missed once it first came out and which I haven't been able to forget ever since. A few weeks back I finally had the change to buy one at a decent price and here she is now: the Monogramouflage Speedy!  There are no words to describe how much I love this bag, it is perfect for my style and goes with pretty much everything I have in my wardrobe. I love her to bits!!




And a group pic of her and my Graffiti Neverfull Gm.


----------



## RacyRedhead

And modeling pic of us together!  I don't look my best but what the heck, the bag is gorgeous!


----------



## RacyRedhead

And here's my Slightly denim Gris with Denim bandana in Lichen:


----------



## RacyRedhead

Small items part 1:
MC bandeau, Cerises Zippy wallet, Eclipse bandana, Vernis belt, Damier T&B pochette and Mono Shawl.


----------



## RacyRedhead

Small items part 2:
Azur stole, Mono cosmetic pouch, Eugenia bandeau, Vernis Framboise agenda, Vernis Violette cosmetic pouch and Leopard shawl.


----------



## RacyRedhead

Okay, I think that's about it! Still missing here are my shoes and the Graffiti pareo, but other than that this is what my collection looks like these days. Thanks for visiting and I'll keep you posted!


----------



## accio sacculus

RacyRedhead said:


> Thank you again everyone for viewing and commenting my collection! It means a lot
> Okay as I said, the collection has been missing the LE family pic as well as some miscellaneous Louis items, so here they are now! I will start with a family picture of the most girly LE's:
> Cherry Blossom Papillon, Watercolor Speedy 35 with the matching bandeau and Mini Lin Croisette Speedy.


 
OMG!   You're killing me!   You have both my LV LE HG's in this pic!  I have always wanted a Cherry Blossom Papillon and the Brown Watercolor Speedy!  I just can't justify the $$ for them!    You are one lucky Lady!


----------



## lkrp123




----------



## RacyRedhead

accio sacculus said:


> OMG!   You're killing me!   You have both my LV LE HG's in this pic!  I have always wanted a Cherry Blossom Papillon and the Brown Watercolor Speedy!  I just can't justify the $$ for them!    You are one lucky Lady!



Oh AS, I wish I could clone these and send both to you!  I got the Watercolor when they still had it at stores, but the Papillon is an eBay catch.. I actually only paid around $450 for it. Papillon wasn't in the best of condition when it came to me, but baby wipes did wonders to it! I'm currently trying to find the Cerises speedy and the Roses speedy at a decent price, but I'm bag happy nevertheless now that I have my Monogramouflage  She is my HG!


----------



## Cari284

Everything looks absolutely amazing, your collection is truly gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## BagEssence

RacyRedhead said:


> And modeling pic of us together!  I don't look my best but what the heck, the bag is gorgeous!



You look cute!  Great LE bunch.


----------



## ecmf

[/QUOTE]


i love it all my red headed friend


----------



## spoiledwify

love you collection, very well selected. thank you for sharing for addiction.LOL!!


----------



## Jaded81

Great collection!


----------



## bluefish

Love the way you take pictures of your collection!
Everything looks so classy!


----------



## joojoo

Great collection.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Keen

What a stunning collection! (And I sure do love your "wish list." )


----------



## LVuittonLover

*Your collections totally delights my heart!*


----------



## pro_shopper

Your collection is amazing!


----------



## Deborah1986

_*love your new pics amazing & goodies !!!*_


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Great well rounded collection. You really know how to accessorize your LV bags too.


----------



## mycollection

Your collection is Gorgeous, love your pictures~


----------



## essie0726

your collection is amazing... omgggg


----------



## callyne18

love your LV collection, they're just tdf!!


----------



## HiiMaiiNtEnAnCe

Such a beautiful collection, I  it all!


----------



## Deborah1986

RacyRedhead said:


>


 
_We are scarf twins !!!!!  ( i will buy the azur neverfull soon)_


----------



## Babestaaa

Gorgeous stuff, seriously I loved about 99% of it all!


----------



## yackyquacky09

Speechless.............awesome collection!


----------



## Deborah1986

_so have you new goodies ?! and pictures_


----------



## Cest Si Bon

Holiest of holies, you've officially bought out LV! lol, congrats on the truly awesome collection!


----------



## frugalistababe

love ur lv collection rrh!!!


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

Great collection, love it all. You seriously make me want to go to LV asap. I will try to be good through, for now.


----------



## Lady_J

Somebody catch me, I'm going to


----------



## Love4MK

Love your LV Neverfull in the orange graffiti!  And you are so pretty!


----------



## Catdance

What else can I say...absolutely fabulous!  And I love the photos of you with your bags - quirky!!


----------



## HermesvsChanel

Woow amazing , thanks for showing!


----------



## bregitta

Oooh this makes me want to buy LE stuff! Great collection


----------



## earthx

Your collection make me 

Love everything in your collection, they are all pretty.
The pictures even make the items look more beautiful that IRL.
Thanks for sharing!!! (=


----------



## Nicky18

Your collection is fabulous!!


----------



## mlag724

You have a beautiful and refined collection. Your collection went from a bit of everything to just what you love. That is quite an accomplishment. Congrats. Will keep checking to see new additions.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Miss you Racy!!! Hopefully you will be adding some new goodies soon!


----------



## missgiannina

great collection! love your lvs


----------



## danae

I'm sure you're getting something from the new leopard stuff! Hope you'll be updating your collection thread!


----------



## LittleLover

I just *love* every single item in your beautiful collection! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## diana27arvi

OMG!!!!!! Your collection is AMAZING!!! The pictures are gorgeous!!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Congrats! Love your collection!


----------



## fifi33

Beautiful collection!!!


----------



## msjoviana

Such wonderful pieces, and great accessories. Your collection is soo perfect. You have great taste!


----------



## More bags

Gorgeous collection - you and your hubby take great pics. Thanks for sharing.  The action shot of you with your Monogramouflage Speedy is too cute!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

love it...love it...love it...


----------



## ClassicShadow

everything is PERFECT!


----------



## kelleysy9

LOVE THE TIVOLI + charm!!!!!!


----------



## LuxLVoe

My favorite LV bag showcase collection by far!!!


----------



## zjajkj

Nice LV collection


----------



## Booked

Love all your scarves and charms!


----------



## SFL

What a great collection!


----------



## Rubyz

I am DROOLING at the Watercolor...gaaahh it's on my w/l that will probably never be fulfilled haha


----------



## TeddyLV

Love your beautiful LV's


----------



## nypunjabigurl94

Wow! Your collection is absolutely gorgeous, thanks for sharing! I especially love the camouflage speedy. I really want something from the roses collection, but I'm too scared to use ebay. You've gotten some really great deals from there though, so that's fantastic!


----------



## PrincessBailey

We have some similar tastes when it comes to LV  Lovely collection


----------



## Heartsoxox

RacyRedhead said:


>



If Only I could get this in made in France the next time, I want to get another LV! I want it made in France not the USA!


----------



## ThePickle

Your cherry blossom Papillon. I die!


----------



## ms.bag_obsessed

The pics and the BAGS are lovely!


----------



## Lanbanan

you have a great collection!  I love you LV charms, they are fun.


----------



## Smith97

Beautiful Collection


----------



## CeePee08

Hi RacyRedhead!What a lovely collection!I also love the shots!Very nice!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Amazing collection!!! Loved everything! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lanette23

RacyRedhead said:


>


Wow, so cute!!!


----------



## luvluv

Definitely having bag envy over here, absolutely love your collection! Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aluxe

Lovely collection!


----------



## LATomTom

Lovely collection. Thanks for sharing. I am also unable to choose which Alma MM to buy lol


----------



## Venessa84

Beautiful collection. Loved watching how it has transformed over the years. Thanks for sharing!


----------

